# 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone



## chiamsi (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich verwende ein IPhone 1G und in meiner Septemberrechnung meines Iphones waren über 150 Anrufe auf 01379-444-777 und hinterher auf 01379-444-111 kurz hintereinander in der Nacht.
Ich war das auf keinen Fall und ansonsten hat das Handy Niemand verwendet.
Wie kann das passieren (Dialer auf dem Iphone?, Blue Tooth oder Wlan und was kann ich jetzt tun?

MfG
Chiamsi


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*

dringend das iphone checken lassen...
Könnte eine Manipulation sein.

und: rauskriegen, wer davon profitiert (ist das nicht eine 9live-Nummer? Hat jemand da angerufen?)

Nöö - Pro7
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...379-nummer-auf-der-rechnung-3.html#post201937


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*

Hallo, bei uns ist diese Nummer ohne von uns Angerufen worden zu sein auf der Festnetzrechnung der Telekom


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*

Macht einer von "Euch" Gewinnspiele?
EVN überprüft?
Was kam an diesem Tag in Pro7 zu dieser Zeit?
1 Anruf oder viele?


----------



## pixigirl (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*



chiamsi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verwende ein IPhone 1G und in meiner Septemberrechnung meines Iphones waren über 150 Anrufe auf 01379-444-777 und hinterher auf 01379-444-111 kurz hintereinander in der Nacht.
> Ich war das auf keinen Fall und ansonsten hat das Handy Niemand verwendet.
> ...





hey ich habe genau das selbe problem mit der selben nummer wie hast du das klären können ??


----------



## Steffen175 (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*

Hallo pixigirl,lies dir doch mal den Artikel hier durch:http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Inkasso-auf-Fingertipp-1102753.htmleventuell könnte es damit im Zusammenhang stehen.Viele Grüße

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:28:03 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:24:39 ----------




Steffen175 schrieb:


> Hallo pixigirl,lies dir doch mal den Artikel hier durch:http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Inkasso-auf-Fingertipp-1102753.htmleventuell könnte es damit im Zusammenhang stehen.Viele Grüße


 
Oh, ich bin leider noch etwas neu hier und finde die editieren Funktion nicht und komischerweise sind auch alle [enter] tastendrücke verschwunden.Entschuldige bitte den kleinen unübersichtlichen Text und hier ist auch der richtige Link:Tu?ckische Abofallen in iPhone- und Android-Apps | c't


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*



Steffen175 schrieb:


> Oh, ich bin leider noch etwas neu hier und finde die editieren Funktion nicht


Gibt es erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Postings. 
( Wurde auf Grund sehr schlechter Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit  so eingestellt  )


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*

Hab heute meine 1 und 1 Rechnung bekommen. 14 Anrufe am 29.09.2010 von 02:17 bis 02:28 auf 01379-444777 und die letzten beiden an 01379-444111. Sind zwar "nur" 7,00 € die mir dafür belastet werden, aber ich war es nicht! Mitten in der Nacht durch die Woche, ich hab echt besseres zu tun!! Was soll ich denn jetzt machen????Hilfe!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*

Das ist aber doch seltsam. Die Nutznießer der Nummern sind doch bekannt. Hat man bei denen eigentlich schon um eine Erklärung gebeten?

Betroffene sollen bitte überprüfen, was um die Anrufzeit herum auf Pro7 gelaufen ist.

"14 Anrufe am 29.09.2010 von 02:17 bis 02:28 auf 01379-444777 und die letzten beiden an 01379-444111."

Da lief eine Call-In-Show
http://www.das-tv-programm.de/chaine/28092010/169/programme-television-PRO-7.html

01379-444111 könnte Sat1 sein
http://de.nntp2http.com/soc/recht/datennetze/2005/07/84d498eb28264ee09a0ad10eabf04ae1.html

passt auch

http://www.das-tv-programm.de/chaine/28092010/167/programme-television-SAT-1.html

01:20 (85 Min.)

Unterhaltung
Quiz Night
Gameshow


Wenn da bei Euch niemand angerufen hat, hat entweder jemand anders dort angerufen - oder gar niemand. Dann aber gäbe es spannende Fragen an Pro7/Sat1. Zum Beispiel: wer macht denn Eure tolle Quizshow (bzw die 0137-Abrechnung)? Ich denke, dass ich die Antwort kenne


----------



## wühlmaus1206 (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01379444777 200€ Rechnung Iphone*

:unzufrieden:





chiamsi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verwende ein IPhone 1G und in meiner Septemberrechnung meines Iphones waren über 150 Anrufe auf 01379-444-777 und hinterher auf 01379-444-111 kurz hintereinander in der Nacht.
> Ich war das auf keinen Fall und ansonsten hat das Handy Niemand verwendet.
> ...


 Hallo mir ist das auch passiert habe 1xangrufen und 60x bezahlt.jetzt kommts selber schuld die wiederanwahlfunktion war aktiviert gruss wühlmaus


----------

